

Depression Quest – an interactive (non)fiction (2013) - stared
http://www.depressionquest.com/dqfinal.html

======
stared
I submitted it a few hours ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9873424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9873424),
only to discover that the video on the front page is not working (some people
though that the whole thing was broken).

Now I link directly to the (working!) game.

